# Tiny problem here



## Khyl (Aug 30, 2009)

Good day everyone.

I'm having a problem here. I recently installed FreeBSD 7.2 on VM and the installation went well. However, when I restarted and entered my login information, it threw some sort of login announcement on my face.

http://s201.photobucket.com/albums/aa70/SGolepa/?action=view&current=308.png

Since I'm new to this, I have absolutely no idea what to do + I have a strong feeling that I've done something wrong. x(

All help is appreciated!


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 30, 2009)

what you want ?
do you want graphical login ?


----------



## Khyl (Aug 30, 2009)

All I want is to get to the desktop. (if there is one?)


----------



## ale (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-install.html


----------



## jrick (Aug 30, 2009)

Like it says, you must edit /etc/motd if you wish to change it. For example, on my system I have it trimmed down to:


```
FreeBSD 8.0-BETA3 (THINKPAD) #2: Wed Aug 26 09:31:29 EDT 2009

Welcome to FreeBSD!
```

Edit: Oh, I see that the OP wants to get to a desktop instead.


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 30, 2009)

What you're talking about is a desktop environment. By default, FreeBSD does not install any of these. In short, just install Xorg and a desktop environment of your choice.

The most popular ones are GNOME, KDE, Xfce, Openbox, and Fluxbox. GNOME and KDE are the "massive" ones that require a lot of time to build while the rest are more lightweight ones. When they're installed, they work just like they do on other OSes (such as Linux).

If you don't want to spend time compiling all the necessary ports, just use packages instead of ports.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 30, 2009)

You can search for a screenshot of the end result you want in
a desktop, then find out what it's conf file is named: (fvwmrc etc)
, find a few of those on the web, install the window manager,
test the rc' files you've saved, and save yourself ever having
to learn the setup syntax...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2009)

This may help ypur choice a little:
http://www.kde.org/screenshots/
http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.6/
http://www.xfce.org/about/screenshots

After you've got Xorg up and running (follow the link Ale posted), read this on how to install your choice:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html

(There are quite a few more options but these seem to be the most popular ones)


----------

